# I have banned dh and dd from the family sleeping room!



## guest^ (Oct 29, 2002)

Well, temporarily at least!









You see, I am up many times nursing ds back to sleep....

And dd got sick with a chest cold on new years eve...it of course triggered her r.a.d., and she coughs and coughs all during the night.







And of course, she wants to sleep back in our room while she doesn't feel well...and we like to be near her cuz of her asthma.

But... I just can't take it! Dh will sleep through most nursings, and also most coughs....NOT ME!!!! I wake up with every sound they both make! I just couldn't do it 1 more night!

So I told dh that he had to take dd into her room or the lvg rm so I could TRY to get SOME sleep! That he needs to tend to her needs,cough meds,asthma meds,bathroom trips,water,etc...

I feel like I've hurt dds feelings though. I have always been the one to care for her when she is sick!









And now, dh is complaining that he is exhausted from getting up with her constantly all night!







NNNNOOOOOO.....REALLY?????????

My response to him," welcome to my life from the past 17 mos!!"









Sleep solutions are NEVER easy.

Have any of you done anything similar??

Thanks for listening.









mamapoppins


----------



## CollegeMama (Oct 31, 2002)

Not exactly, but kinda close.
I used to make DH give DS a bottle at night so I could sleep a few hours in a row. I think that DD will need extra loving from you during the day to make up for the night thing, but otherwise I'm sure she'll be fine.
I always find that open, honest communication is always helpful, so I might sit DD down and tell her that you want her to know that you love her just as much as DS, but that you and DS need to sleep well and as soon as she is better she can come back to the family bed.
I always feel better when everything's out in the open.
And as far as your DH goes- isn't that funny that he doesn't understand that this is what you go through on a nightly basis?
My DH doesn't understand that I just want to feed DS and go right back to sleep after- he always tries to talk to me and it ends up waking us both up.
He finally got it that I really need to sleep during this time and to just leave us alone til morning.

Marcy


----------

